# the ultimate Food guide to NYC ... help needed!



## alterwisser (Aug 19, 2016)

So, here's the deal ... 

My best (and I mean BEST) friend is coming over from Germany for Thanksgiving. Wifey and kiddo are off to Miami for the weekend, and we get to do "Bro" stuff we have not been able to do often enough the last couple of years, living thousands of miles apart. We used to have at least one of those weekends a year back when I was still living in Germany. Hiking in Austria, drinking in Belgium, extrem-sauna-ing in Finland ... fun stuff.

Two things are set: Watching Jets vs. Patriots on Sunday, and going to Sushi Nakazawa one day. His dream, my treat!

But other than that, we have four days to fill. While I know plenty of places, I would like to hear about some of your favorite places to go. And here's the deal: We don't need/want fine dining for this. We want authentic (ethnic) food, the quirky, the dive bars, junk food nirvana, the funky stuff. We don't care where it is.


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2016)

Son still at Crooked Knife? Would tick all your boxes and then some.


----------



## James (Aug 19, 2016)

Here are some of my recommendations in Queens - Nan Xiang Dumplings House (soup dumplings); Asian Jewels Seafood Restaurant (Dim sum); Sripraphai (kick*ss Thai food)


----------



## S-Line (Aug 20, 2016)

Karaka-men at Ippudo

Taquitos at Havana central

Halal guys food truck at times square.

Desserts at Lady M.

Just a few on top of my head. Enjoy your trip, I actually just got back 2 days ago.


----------



## ManofTaste (Aug 20, 2016)

Foodie on the cheap:. Momofuku Noodle Bar 

Foodie with a Sweet Tooth: Milk (can you say Crack Pie?)

Foodie splurge: Momofuku Ssam Bar

Signed,
David Chang fanboy


----------



## ManofTaste (Aug 20, 2016)

And I know it's conventional, but Katz's pastrami or pastrami and tongue sandwiches are to die for. And your German friends will be sad if he doesn't eat at Russ& Daughters (lower Manhattan) or Tal Bagels (midtown) or Barney Greengrass (Upper West Side)


----------



## easy13 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sake Bar Hagi
Superiority Burger
Crif Dogs
Wildair 
Lam Zhou Handpulled Noodle
Minca Ramen
Jeepney
Kopitiam 
Punjabi Grocery & Deli


----------



## TheDispossessed (Aug 20, 2016)

Totto Ramen is NYC best ramen IMO and it's a good $5-6 cheaper than ippudo, momofuku etc.
Kajitsu and Kokage are fantastic for higher end Kyoto influenced food
Abraco espresso is a great spot w delicious pastries


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 20, 2016)

easy13 said:


> Sake Bar Hagi
> Superiority Burger
> Crif Dogs
> Wildair
> ...



That my friend looks
Like a great list!!!!!


----------



## kuromaku (Aug 29, 2016)

daveb said:


> Son still at Crooked Knife? Would tick all your boxes and then some.



Unfortunately, he's not  I was there at the end of July and the waitress said he had moved on in February sometime. Anyone know where he is now?


----------



## mille162 (Oct 12, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> Totto Ramen is NYC best ramen IMO



Totto Ramen might be my #2, but Ramen Lab is consistently my #1 (their chef and menu changes each month so it varies). It's a must stop place on your food tour if for no other reason than the unique creations you'll get to sample for that month...something special about the menu only being there for a month!

Oh, and Nakazawa is worth the hype. Splurge for the premium sake flight to match, make sure to order 1-2 pieces of kobe at the end. This meal will NOT disappoint!


----------

